# No energy in the gym



## rogor1 (Jul 5, 2005)

I really feel sapped after my first heavy set.  The first day of my week is chest day, and the first excercise of that day is flat dumbell press - set of 160lbs x 5 reps which leaves me drained and arms quivering.  Even though that's very heavy weights (for me) I can't believe it's my muscles that are at failure so soon, so I assume it's an energy problem.

I do 2 sets of 10 push ups as warm up before this.  And 5 min. of cardio before that.

Was wondering if anyone had suggestions to remedy this.  For example, should I eat a pre-workout meal for energy, or just a whey protien shake.  I've read that you should not eat a meal because the blood will be all in your digestive system instead of your muscles.  I've tried both ways.

Lately I've been just drinking a whey shake with a teaspoon of flaxseed oil.  I've also been taking "cre-ethyl thunder" for the last 3 weeks (8 caps per day, on and off days).  So far I have yet to feel the advertised effects.

My goals are to add lean mass.  I'm currently at 172 pounds, 5' 10''.

I work nights so when I get up around 3pm, the gym is the first thing I do.  My diet has Tuna, black beans, rice, chicken, broccoli, carrots, applesauce, bannanas, skim milk, toast and cereal among others but all is selected for low fat, low sodium (as much as possible), no desserts, refined sugar or McBurgers.  (I don't measure my calories, I just eat as much as I can.)  I do take a multivitamin.


----------



## --CellTech-- (Jul 5, 2005)

Stretch out first and maybe do a lite walk or job for 3-5 minutes to get your blood and heart pumping. If you take supplements a lite ephedrine dose would really boost your energy level. Also i find a Protein shake or bar will give me some extra energy. CellTech also gives lots of energy being it's loaded with surgar. May also depend on the time of day that you go, don't go if your tierd or worked all day because you won't have much left in you. Also drinkin water will keep you hydrated and energy filled, also try gatorade.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jul 6, 2005)

omg stop posting nonsense, celltech.  if you believe cell tech is the greatest thing ever, youve got a lot to learn.

do NOT stretch before lifting.  it increases your chances of pulling a ligament and also weakens you.  stretch AFTER lifting.

are you getting enough food?  when im low on food, i cant lift.  thats why i hate cutting so much.


----------



## the_menace (Jul 6, 2005)

Is there a reason why you would lift heavy (5 reps) on your first set??? You're setting yourself up for injury!!!


----------



## rogor1 (Jul 6, 2005)

I do 2 sets of 10 push-ups as warm up before I do the heavy set.

as I said, I eat as much as I can at every meal, I'm just unsure if I should eat a pre-workout meal.  I eat at least 4 meals a day.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 6, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> are you getting enough food?  when im low on food, i cant lift. .





			
				rogor1 said:
			
		

> I'm just unsure if I should eat a pre-workout meal.


Yes that would be adviseable thing to do. If it is a shake, then 45-60mins prior should be adequate. If it is a solid meal, then 1.5-2h prior is what is required. Try and center most of your carb intake around your wo's. 


			
				rogor1 said:
			
		

> I eat at least 4 meals a day.


Splitting your cals into 5 meals would be better. Or 6 meals would be ideal.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Jul 6, 2005)

I work rotating shiftwork, so I never work out at the same times from week to week.  But there's never a week that I lift heavy as soon as I wake up.  What about after work?  Or if you prefer to crash right after your shift, how about right before work?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 6, 2005)

ATOMSPLTR said:
			
		

> how about right before work?


That's also what I was thinking. I have tried working out after work but I have no energy from all the running around and the stress I have to put up with at work.


----------



## rogor1 (Jul 7, 2005)

I work 12hr shifts so there's not alot of time to squeeze in a workout on a work day.  I don't think that I really want to pile that much into one day anyway.  I stick to my days off for workouts typically.

Maybe my problem is working out as soon as I wake up then.  I'll try wait a little longer and eat a big carb loaded meal 2 hrs before and see what that does.

As far as number of meals goes, I'm doing good to get 4 in.  Frankly I don't see how some of you people are fitting in 5 or 6 meals.  I can handle the actual eating, but finding the time to sit down (every 2 hours?) is hard.


----------



## Rocky_B (Jul 7, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> omg stop posting nonsense, celltech. if you believe cell tech is the greatest thing ever, youve got a lot to learn.


 
Celltech is good stuff, it's just expensive. People shouldn't bash muscletech for their quality products, but rather for the exorbitant amount of money they spend on marketing.


----------



## maze (Jul 9, 2005)

You can try powdered desiccated liver @ 25g per day. This can help you gain strength and speed recovery.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

maze said:
			
		

> You can try powdered desiccated liver @ 25g per day. This can help you gain strength and speed recovery.


It's so rare to hear someone suggest this, it's old school. Don't get me wrong, I have been a big believer in desiccated liver for years now.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

* Desiccated Liver * 



> Desiccated liver is basically concentrated animal liver, usually beef. The process usually involves a vacuum drying process at low temperatures. Most manufacturers use de-fatted liver which are weight lifting supplements that are very low in fat that you would otherwise get from eating regular red meat.
> 
> Weight lifting supplements such Desiccated liver products contain all the nutrients and enzymes of the original source without the high levels of fat. Desiccated liver contains very high concentrations of protein and heme iron.
> 
> ...


----------



## maze (Jul 9, 2005)

The test conducted by Dr. B. H. Ershoff in 1951 on the value of liver in combating fatigue is now a classic study in the necessity of liver for the athlete. Dr. Ershoff was testing for an anti-fatigue diet in his laboratory. He used three groups of rats on three different diets which he fed for 12 weeks. The first group ate a laboratory diet to which he added nine synthetic and two natural vitamins. The second group of rats had this same diet plus all the B-Complex Vitamins. The third group ate the original diet with 10% desiccated liver added instead of the B-Vitamins. Each rat was placed in a drum of water from which he could not climb out. He had to keep swimming or drown so it was a genuine test of endurance as the motivation was of the highest order.

The first group swam for an average of 13.3 minutes before they gave up and indicated positively that they had no energy left. The second group swam for an average of 13.4 minutes before drowning. In the third group, the desiccated liver group, three were able to swim for 63, 83, and 87 minutes before retiring while the remainder of the group were still swimming vigorously at the end of two hours. The message is clear enough for the most "Doubting Thomas."

From page 133 of:

    "The Strongest Shall Survive . . . Strength Training for Football"
    by Bill Starr, B.S., M.S.
    (Fifth Printing, Revised First edition, 1999)


----------



## rogor1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for the tips.  I'll try some liver too then.  I was coincidentally just reading an internet piece recently by one of Vince Gironda's disciples who said he recommended liver tabs.


----------



## LAM (Jul 9, 2005)

rogor1 said:
			
		

> I work nights so when I get up around 3pm, the gym is the first thing I do.



what do you eat before you start training ?


----------



## LAM (Jul 10, 2005)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> Celltech is good stuff, it's just expensive. People shouldn't bash muscletech for their quality products, but rather for the exorbitant amount of money they spend on marketing.



Muscletech would do better to stop the deceptive marketing practices.  still there is nothing revolutionary about the ingredients in Celltech.  homemade works just the same, why pay more ?


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 10, 2005)

more food right food.
try this it is my meals.

i am 275 so tone it down ifu gotta.

meal1:15 egg white, 4 cups oats, 640z water
meal2: 4 0z chicken breast, can tuna, 3 cups rice64 0z water
meal3: 4 0z lean beef, 3 whole eggs, 4 cups rice. 64 0z water
meal4: 4 oz chicken breast, 15 egg whites, 4 cups rice. 64 oz water
meal5: 4 oz lean beef, can tunA, 3 CUPS RICE, 64 OZ WATER
meal6: 10 egg whites 1cup oats, 3 cups rice. can tuna.640z water

plus 4-6 protein shakes  a day.

instead of water, sugar free tang is good to mix. 
but tone it down. i eat more than 600g protein, and more than 800 grams carbs.


----------



## rogor1 (Jul 10, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> what do you eat before you start training ?




can of low sodium tuna in water

bananna

granola bar

bowl of cheerios

a few raw brocolli and carrot pieces

skim milk

cranberry juice


----------



## LAM (Jul 10, 2005)

how long after the meal are you waiting to train ?  the size and nutritional content of the pre-workout meal determines how long it takes before nutrients actually reach the bloodstream


----------



## rogor1 (Jul 10, 2005)

about an hour.  I guess I was thinking of the old swimming rule of waiting an hour before you jump in.


----------



## BritChick (Jul 10, 2005)

rogor1 said:
			
		

> Was wondering if anyone had suggestions to remedy this.  For example, should I eat a pre-workout meal for energy, or just a whey protien shake.  I've read that you should not eat a meal because the blood will be all in your digestive system instead of your muscles.  I've tried both ways.



Which felt better to you?
From trial and error I know I have to eat one hour before hitting the weights and I find having some starchy carbs is better for me, my usual pre-workout meal is egg whites and oatmeal.


----------



## rogor1 (Jul 10, 2005)

Actually they kind of felt the same.  When I say that I didn't eat a meal, I do always drink a whey protien shake (with teaspoon of flaxseed oil) as a minimum before a workout, I guess I don't really consider that a "meal".

Thanks for the response too, I can see you know what you are talking about 

The more I think about it and read everyones suggestions, the more it seems that I am working out too early in my day.  Unfortunately, my gym closes early, so when I wake up, it's race against the clock to eat then go train.


----------

